# Feeding Goat mineral to cattle?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Is there any reason I can't give my newly aquired cows sweetlix goat mineral until I get some cattle mineral?

Here is the analysis:

Guaranteed Analysis

Calcium (Min) .............................. 14.00% 
Calcium (Max) ............................. 16.80% 
Phosphorus (Min) ...................... 8.00% 
Salt (Min) ...................................... 10.00% 
Salt (Max) ..................................... 12.00% 
Magnesium (Min) ....................... 1.50% 
Potassium (Min) ......................... 1.50% 
Sulfur (Min) .................................. 1.50% 
Iron (Min) ...................................... 1.25% 
Manganese (Min) ....................... 1.25% 
Zinc (Min) ..................................... 1.25% 
Cobalt (Min) ................................. 240 ppm 
Copper (Min) ............................... 1,750 ppm 
Copper (Max) ............................... 1,810 ppm 
Iodine (Min) .................................. 450 ppm 
Selenium (Min) ........................... 50 ppm 
Vitamin A (Min) ............................ 300,000 IU/lb. 
Vitamin D-3 (Min) ........................ 50,000 IU/lb. 
Vitamin E (Min) ............................ 400 IU/lb. 


Ingredients: Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Cane Molasses, Soybean Hulls, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Copper Sulfate, Yeast Culture, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Maganous Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Molybdate, Iron Oxide (as a coloring agent), Sodium Selenite, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Mineral Oil, and Caramel Flavoring
CAUTION: Follow feeding directions. Contains added copper. DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP.
Daily consumption of selenium should not exceed 0.7 mg per head.

Mineral Program
Sweetlix 16:8 Meat Maker is a 2:1 calcium to phosphorus mineral scientifically formulated to be fed on a free choice basis to goats on a forage-based diet, such as a pasture, browse, and hay. Sweetlix 16:8 Meat Maker helps goats attain maximum performance by providing a complete vitamin and trace mineral supplement, which includes copper and selenium, designed especially for the unique needs of goats. High quality ingredients are selected to deliver optimal nutrition to your goats.

Feeding and Management
Sweetlix 16:8 Meat Maker should be fed free choice continuously as the sole FREE CHOICE source of salt and minerals at a rate of 0.3 to 0.5 oz per head per day. When consumed at this rate, Sweetlix 16:8 Meat Maker will provide 0.4 to 0.7 mg selenium.

Provide at least 1 mineral feeder per 10 head of goats for access purposes. Locate mineral feeders near a clean, fresh source of water. Mineral consumption levels will vary depending upon the mineral status of the goats.


----------



## mlangfus (Jan 29, 2008)

Wont hurt them . We give our cows goat minerals.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I feed mine goat mineral sometimes. Just like you, I run out of one and use the other until I can restock.


----------

